# How can one get one's articles and specially poetry published online?



## patrickt (Nov 1, 2010)

I work as a member of editorial board of a magazine of my college....we people were planning to get the articles n poetry published online as well so that it is available to more users. how can we do that...can u ppl suggest me some of such websites which encourage fresh poets n writers?


----------

